# Track Mania Nations Forever server mit Musik gesucht



## 19master94 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand einen oder mehrere server bei Track Mania Nations Forever kennt bei dem musik im hintergrund läut.

ich höhre eigentlich alles außer punk und hard rock

ich finde nicht wirklich vieile server 

hoffe ihr konnt mir helfen
danke


----------



## Raz3r (19. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: Ich hör auch gerne bei TMN Mukke und ich schalte da einfach den Ton im Spiel komplett aus und mach meine Mukke an.
Windows Media Player oder so kannste ja im Hintergrund laufen lassen. 

Der Sound vom Spiel macht sowiso voll kirre wenn man auf ner Highspeed-Strecke ist.


----------



## 19master94 (19. Juni 2010)

ja aber ich auch noch was anderes höhren was was ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## Raz3r (19. Juni 2010)

LOL Das kannst du doch. 

Dann bist du eher bei youtube oder myvideo besser bedient. 

Also Server mit Musik kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, weil auf den meisten wo ich spiele kommt nie Mukke.


----------



## 19master94 (19. Juni 2010)

schade aber vielliecht kann mir jemand anderes helfen


----------



## 19master94 (23. Juni 2010)

kann mir keiner einen server nennen bitte bitte bitte bitte


----------



## kress (23. Juni 2010)

Lol Fun ist einer mit Musik. 

Hat auf gute Strecken.


----------



## 19master94 (23. Juni 2010)

danake danke


----------



## 19master94 (23. Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## kress (23. Juni 2010)

Jo np


----------



## 19master94 (23. Juni 2010)

was meinst du mit np

und mal was anderes wie kann ich meon system anzeigen das das so aussieht

__________________

Sysprofil: sysProfil 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 || Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Rev. 2||Asus M4A79XTD EVO || G.Skill DIMM DDR3-1600 Kit || SH-B083L (Blu-Ray Laufwerk mit DVD-Brenner) || Cooler Master GX 650W || NZXT Guardian 921


----------



## kress (23. Juni 2010)

np= no problem

was ist meon??^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2010)

*cos|I Fullspeed*

Da läuft alles mögliche aus den Charts usw., und auf dem Server ist so gut wie immer was los, bis zu 150 Leute - die haben da allerdings nur Fullspeed-Strecken, falls das ein Problem für Dich ist, und manch eine ist echt nicht einfach, da reicht oft die Zeit nicht, um sie überhaupt nur EINmal fertig zu fahren, weil da eben auch Strecken sind, wo man nur GANZ kleine Fehler machen darf - ansonsten crasht man sofort, die Sprungweite reicht nicht usw.


----------

